# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Per cilin libër bëhet fjalë?

## Brari

Po e gjetet.. nga cili roman eshte shkeputur kjo fraze..qe natyrisht nuk po e ve fjal per fjal se nuk e kam librin ketu..

aaa shoku x ka te drejte.. ne plazh triumfon libri i holle..
i holle i holle ne trashesi por..i ngjeshur me  sentenca e idera te medha..
pas pak erdhi K........      e bukur.. me nje tubet kremi te jashtem.. dhe filloj te lyej me te shpinen e djegur te shokut  y.
eshte shum krem i mire shoku y.. tha K e bukur dhe me duart e saje ...etjetj..


kush e gjen ka nje pastasy..

lol.

----------


## Eagle

"Shkelqimi dhe renia e ashokut Zylo"--Dritero Agolli

Skena ne plazh, ku Zyloja digjet dhe Kleopatra e lyen me krem" te jashtem" aman, aman c'vete...

----------


## Era1

O Brari jep ndonje hollesi tjeter se me duket shume i njohur libri po nuk e di pse me duket shume i shperndare.

----------


## Eagle

Era mos u lodh kot...une kam 5 minuta qe e fitova pastasy-ne dhe po lepij buzet tani.

----------


## Era1

E pashe qe me iku dhurata .  :Lulja3:

----------


## Brari

E meriton Pastasyne  o eagle.. bile te takon dhe nje ashure.. per shpejtesi e saktesi..

te lumte..


gjeni kte.. nga cili liber eshte marre..e kush jane dy bashkbiseduesit..



po na trego tani o X  si e gjete e cpo bente ajo..
e gjeta ne oborr e po qeronte nje thes me thjerza..
ashtu te eshte dukur o x po ato nuk kan qene thjerza por brilante nga ato me ndricmit.. po vazhdo me tej..


Era ti gjej dhe kete po munde..

Ku eshte ky vend..qe po pershkruaj.. 


Ishte nje pamje e bukur bile mahnitese.. Dallget perplaseshin ne ca gure te medhenj mu prane rruges por kjo pamja  u zhduk nga syte tane  kur befas makina hyri nen malin shkembor .  Mezi na u ambjentuan syte ne erresiren e tynelit kur makina frenoi.. nje gomar mbi te cilin vareshin dy kosha me fiq kishte bllokuar rrugen..


Keni ashure  dhe trigona me sherbet kush i gjen.. 

lol.

----------


## Era1

Vendi eshte tuneli ne Vlore po une nuk e ha as hashuren as trigonat dreqin. Asnjehere nuk i fitoj dhuratat une   :Lulja3:

----------


## Eagle

> po na trego tani o X  si e gjete e cpo bente ajo..
> e gjeta ne oborr e po qeronte nje thes me thjerza..
> ashtu te eshte dukur o x po ato nuk kan qene thjerza por brilante nga ato me ndricmit.. po vazhdo me tej..
> 
> 
> .


nga atmosfera ngjan si perralle...

jam i dobet shume ne perralla. :Mos:   Dorezohem

----------


## Brari

eagle..mos u dorzo.. hajt se e gjen ti.. mos u largo shume ktu rrotull eshte..lol.

era.. e fort  ti..te lumte..
po cfar ha ti moj cup vlore..?
e  ku ti gjej ca konserva sardelesh une te fabrikes Vlores dikur..

vete njeri qe thua ti e qe sthe asgje..lol.. .. e blen nje kuti sardelesh konserv..nga ato te vlores..e i thot shitsit.. si hapen keto te lutem..
e ke instruksionin brenda..i tha shitsi...

lol.

ok gjeni ku eshte ky vend..

Ishte pranvere.. Makina la pas fushen e bukur te.....  ku ne dy krahet e rruges dallonin fshatra piktoreske me shtepijat rrethuar mes gjelberimit dhe u ngjit malores.. mbas pak makina arriti ne maje.. ne krahun tjeter te qafes atje poshte u cfaq madheshtor liqeni i x . Makina filloj te zbrese neper kthesat e shumta  ku ne dy anet e rruges lulezonin pemet e molleve..


kush e gjen ka nje ka.rikando..

----------


## My_Soul

> po na trego tani o X  si e gjete e cpo bente ajo..
> e gjeta ne oborr e po qeronte nje thes me thjerza..
> ashtu te eshte dukur o x po ato nuk kan qene thjerza por brilante nga ato me ndricmit.. po vazhdo me tej..


po na trego tani o Sanco si e gjete e cpo bente ajo..
e gjeta ne oborr e po qeronte nje thes me thjerza..
ashtu te eshte dukur o Sanco po ato nuk kan qene thjerza por brilante nga ato me ndricmit.. po vazhdo me tej..

Don Hioti

----------


## marsela

_Teme shume e bukur..dhe edi?Tek po vija tani rruges per ne konvikt po mendoja per nje te tilleQenke treguar me i shpejte..!
Vetem qe me librat eshte pak e veshtire te gjenden vetem me nje pasazh, sidomos kur aty nuk kalon asnje emer personazhi..
Jep ndonje ndihme per ate te fundit Brari..
Nderkohe nga eshte shkeputur kjo..dhe autorin?
 S'po e ve me x personazhin per ta bere me te lehte..Me ka pelqyer shume ky liber!Gjejeni:_  


*Bulzat e ujit mbi faqen e një pellgu të rrahur nga shiu, dukeshin si barka të vogla që kishin ngritur velat për udhëtim, ashtu si lotët e vajzës që kishin marrë teposhtë faqeve. Kapur fort pas hunjve të qerres, kokën pështetur mbi faqen e rrogëzit që mbulonte plaçkat dhe binte gjer poshtë, vështrimin mbytur në atë re të madhe shiu, as Vita s'e kuptonte dot kush ja ndillte gjithë këtë trazim e pikëllim: arratia nga fshati ku kishte lerë e ishte rritur, lëngimi dhe dhembjet e nënës, apo ndonjë duf i ri që s'e pati ndierë gjer atë ditë në kufijt e fshatit të saj, në gjerdhet e kasolles së saj.*

----------


## Brari

.. 

My sol e fort je..e gjete..

Eshte skena kur vjen Sanco e tregon per Dylqinen..dhe ai Don kishoti e degjon me padurim..


e do trigonin me sherbet apo.. do akullore 10 lekshe..?

lol


Marsela.. 

mos eshte Lumi vdekur i Jakov xoxes?

----------


## My_Soul

> _Teme shume e bukur..dhe edi?Tek po vija tani rruges per ne konvikt po mendoja per nje te tilleQenke treguar me i shpejte..!
> Vetem qe me librat eshte pak e veshtire te gjenden vetem me nje pasazh, sidomos kur aty nuk kalon asnje emer personazhi..
> Jep ndonje ndihme per ate te fundit Brari..
> Nderkohe nga eshte shkeputur kjo..dhe autorin?
>  S'po e ve me x personazhin per ta bere me te lehte..Me ka pelqyer shume ky liber!Gjejeni:_  
> 
> 
> *Bulzat e ujit mbi faqen e një pellgu të rrahur nga shiu, dukeshin si barka të vogla që kishin ngritur velat për udhëtim, ashtu si lotët e vajzës që kishin marrë teposhtë faqeve. Kapur fort pas hunjve të qerres, kokën pështetur mbi faqen e rrogëzit që mbulonte plaçkat dhe binte gjer poshtë, vështrimin mbytur në atë re të madhe shiu, as Vita s'e kuptonte dot kush ja ndillte gjithë këtë trazim e pikëllim: arratia nga fshati ku kishte lerë e ishte rritur, lëngimi dhe dhembjet e nënës, apo ndonjë duf i ri që s'e pati ndierë gjer atë ditë në kufijt e fshatit të saj, në gjerdhet e kasolles së saj.*



Mos eshte "Lumi i vdekur" i Jakov Xoxex. Sorry, por "jak"

Nga shkrimtaret shqiptare te realizmit socialist (se si me vjen kur e perdor kete shprehje) vetem Kadarene lexoja me qejf te madh dhe Gaqo Bushaken. Te tjeret i kam lexuar nga halli se duhet ti lexoja.

Brar, e kush nuk e ka lexuar "Bankierin".

----------


## Brari

un me biciklete me i shpejt se ju me otobuza e trena..lol.

Po pyetjen gjeografike pse nuk e gjeni?

Po sajoj nje pjes romani se origjinalin skam ku e gjej..dhe ju gjeni cili roman eshte..


ashtu te qullur u shtrine ne barin e thate te plevices..
grishja.. shpirt..sa me kish marr malli..tha Aksinja dhe e perqafoi..

..


Gjeografi..

Ishte erresuar kur doli nga mesimi..
sapo doli nga fakulteti ajo  hypi ne autobusin perball maternitetit  se pertonte ta bente rrugen ne kembe..deri tek banka autobusi ishte pothuajse bosh.. e vetem aty hypen ca gra mullaqe mdhaja qe duhej  te ishin nepunse te ministrive aty prane.. Ajo shikonte bulevardin mos i zinte syri ndonji te njohur.. 
tek libri  autobusi ndaloi fare pak dhe me tej erdhi stacioni i saje.
ajo zbriti dhe kaloi me kujdes rrugen ne anen tjeter.. 
Mbasi eci pak ndaloi posht balkonit e thirri..ma o ma.. E jema doli menjihere ne dritare.
O ma dil pak te hyrja se kam frik nga macet .. tha ajo..

Per cilin fakultet flitet..cilen linje otobuzi e ku e kishte shtepine personazhi..?

Kush e gjen ka nje  xup me shkum..

lol

----------


## My_Soul

E pra, paskemi postuar ne te njejten kohe.
Une ne fakt me makine i rashe nga semaforet, kurse ti me dyrotak hype ne trotuar, lol.

Tani ne teme: "Doni i qete", por po e them me ze te ulet se ka qene liber i ndaluar.

----------


## Brari

e gjete..

sa fryksa keni qene ju tironcet..

dhe donin e qete me frik e keni lexuar...lol.

asaj pietjes tjeter i bere bisht..

po kjo nga cili shkrimtar/e eshte..?



20 qindarka te flas me ty
30 qindarka te vij tek ti
por as mijra sdo me ndanin prej teje..


i thote autori/rja.. te tetit ne bronx besoj..

dopjo Xup ka gjetsi..

----------


## My_Soul

Natasha Lako.

----------


## Brari

te takon nje dopio xup..

e gjete..

neser do vij i pergatitur.. 
kam kundershtare  te fort..
apapa..

----------


## Veshtrusja

Gjejeni nga cili liber dhe nga kush autor jane k'to fjale :

*...Ah, po marr fryme lirishte! E gjeta me ne fund rrugedaljen. E hodha tej madherine. Te heqesh dore nga klasa jote, do te thote te jesh i lire. Te thyesh gjithcka, te sfidosh gjithcka, te ndryshosh gjithcka sipas endjes sate, kjo eshte jeta e vertete...

...Njeriu eshte vecse nje vale. Deti eshte njerezimi...*

ju pershendes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Roman a Poeme eshte kjo?

dhe jep ndonji shenje se ashtu fare sben.. 
psh emer personazhi apo kontinenti ku ndodh ngjarja..

welkomen ne loje..

----------

